# favorite word



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

We have had lots of favorite things, so I thought this might be interesting. Does any one have a favorite word and what is it?

Can't say I have one favorite word, I get a word and work it as hard as I can before moving onto another one although I'm told I use actually rather a lot. And in this post it seems to be favorite, so let's have yours?


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

i dont have a favorite word as such but i do use "your having a laugh" quite alot lol


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

Nice one Steff, quite a lot of people have those


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

yes i know i over use it concerning  my son lol if he says to me mum the school want  ?5 for a trip i say "youre having a laugh"


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

Thinking about it the old man says that to people too, you're having a laugh aren't you. He is an ex union rep and all round bolshy sod when he's in one of 'those' moods.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 6, 2009)

Sh*t..........Sorry ladys, I use it a lot.


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sh*t..........Sorry ladys, I use it a lot.



And we'd all be cross eyed if we didn't as and when necessary, I just can't to command...


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2009)

One of my favourite words is достопримячательности, which is the Russian for 'things which are of interest to tourists'. I just think it's a great word!

My favourite phrase has to be 'Kate Bush can't wait to see you tonight, she thinks you're really hot!', although I've yet to hear that uttered by anyone...


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

Norhtener, Kate Bush can't wait to be with you tonight she thinks you're really hot in a cool guy sort of way!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Norhtener, Kate Bush can't wait to be with you tonight she thinks you're really hot in a cool guy sort of way!



It's like all my birthdays and Christmasses have come at once!


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2009)

You'll be having a great time then, I hope Kate lives up to your great expectations and wuthering heights!


----------



## katie (May 6, 2009)

I like to say "motherf***eeeeeer" when something hurts, in a high pitched voice.  It's quite a recent addition to my vocab.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

lol mine is more a statement i use which is "for f**ks sake" lol sorry but it one i use on a daily basis hehehe


----------



## Tezzz (May 10, 2009)

Caroline said:


> We have had lots of favorite things, so I thought this might be interesting. Does any one have a favorite word and what is it?
> 
> Can't say I have one favorite word, I get a word and work it as hard as I can before moving onto another one although I'm told I use actually rather a lot. And in this post it seems to be favorite, so let's have yours?



My favourite word is vada. Nothing to do with cooking or J. R. R Tolkien! My friend Freddie used to run a cafe in Brighton and it was his favourite word and now it's mine.

It means to look.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sh*t..........Sorry ladys, I use it a lot.



THE MOST FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH WORD

Well, it's sh*t . that's right, sh*t! 
Sh*t may just be the most functional word in the English language. 

You can smoke sh*t, buy sh*t, sell sh*t, lose sh*t, find sh*t, forget sh*t,  
And tell others to eat sh*t. 

Some people know their sh*t, while others can't tell the difference between sh*t and shineola. 


There are lucky sh*ts, dumb sh*ts, and crazy sh*ts.  There is bull sh*t, horse sh*t, and chicken sh*t. 

You can throw sh*t, sling sh*t, catch sh*t, shoot the sh*t, or duck when the sh*t hits the fan.   

You can give a sh*t or serve sh*t on a shingle.. 

You can find yourself in deep sh*t or be happier than a pig in sh*t.  
Some days are colder than sh*t, some days are hotter than sh*t, and some days are just plain sh*tty. 

Some music sounds like sh*t, things can look like sh*t, and there are times when you feel like sh*t. 

You can have too much sh*t, not enough sh*t, the right sh*t, the wrong sh*t or a lot of weird sh*t. 

You can carry sh*t, have a mountain of sh*t, or find yourself up sh*t creek without a paddle. 

Sometimes everything you touch turns to sh*t and other times you fall in a bucket of sh*t and come out smelling like a rose. 

When you stop to consider all the facts, it's the basic building block of the English language. 

And remember, once you know your sh*t, you don't need to know anything else!! 

You could pass this along, if you give a sh*t; or not do so if you don't give a sh*t! 

Well, Sh*t, it's time for me to go.  Just wanted you to know that I do give a sh*t and hope you had a nice day, without a bunch of sh*t.  But, if you happened to catch a load of sh*t from some sh*t-head........... 
Well, Sh*t Happens!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

ha ha brilliant dave


----------



## Vanessa (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, Dave, this has left me smiling


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2009)

thats great Dave, never seen that before.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

lol thats cheered me up lol thanks dave x


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

Lol...pleasing the Lady's............that takes me back


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Lol...pleasing the Lady's............that takes me back



ha ha ....another mike in the making


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

pmsl ohh dear lets run


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl ohh dear lets run



Yeah lets.....i always knew my sprinting ability would come in handy one day lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

no one could be another me. im unique and special (well thats what my mum used to tell me) hehehehehehehe


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> no one could be another me. im unique and special (well thats what my mum used to tell me) hehehehehehehe



Ah!!........but as I'm older, then you must agree, I was you, before you were me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ah!!........but as I'm older, then you must agree, I was you, before you were me



Ha ha classic Dave comment....


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

:d:d:d I Like It


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ah!!........but as I'm older, then you must agree, I was you, before you were me



nah i dont agree for i was always gonna be the only me.

MIKE - often copied but never bettered


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

my favourite words are :-

Rumplestilskin
Knickerbocker glory
Wampus pump
Giggling pin


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

i just got reminded of another of mine

MOFO!!!!!!!!!


----------

